# Best Maui value ts??



## pacman (Jan 1, 2009)

Currently am a happy HGVC owner, and annually go to Hawaii. We own in LV and Orlando, and have never had a problem trading into the Hilton Hawaiian Village. The problem, as most of you know, is HGVC has no properties in Maui. If I was considering another ts in Maui, what would you recommend? I would like to be in the Kaanapali area (or north). My concerns are the high mf in Hawaii. What is the best value out there right now? I would be willing to settle for something of less quality than Hilton, if the value was good. Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated.

Gary


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2009)

I recommend that you start by reading the Maui TS reviews - click on TUG Resort Database and sign in with your member's only log-in.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 6, 2009)

You'll find the best values in Napili and Kihei. Napili is lovely but off the beaten path.  My first impression of Kihei wasn't favorable but I'm sure there are some nice places there. 

Kaanapali has some more upscale TSs on Kaanapali Beach, including Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas but they have hefty MFs (nearing $2000 for the Westin 2 bdrm).  You can probably get a great deal on the older section of the Marriott, but note that they lack full kitchens and in-room w/d.  (The newer towers do have them.)

Kaanapali Beach Club (formerly Embassy Suites) seems to be a reasonable compromise but I think it also lacks a full kitchen and washer/dryer.  The Whaler is another.  Not sure of their amenities.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 7, 2009)

Being in a similar situation, we stumbled into a rental at Gardens of West Maui in spring 2007 and were impressed.  I have a couple reviews in the database.

So impressed I ended up picking up an every other year usage, even year week last year and have been very happy with our purchase.   It's a very solid, smallish, clean resort which is well stocked and cared for.  It has only one drawback...the next door neighbors raise roosters. 

You end up tuning them out pretty quickly and I'm so pleased we bought here.  MF's and taxes are about $800/year (half that collected annually for every other year usage weeks).   There is a week on ebay now (every odd year usage, floating week) with a single $1 bid on it.  #140292545603  A steal!!!

Nice simple resort in a very nice area.


----------



## Syed (Jan 7, 2009)

pacman said:


> Currently am a happy HGVC owner, and annually go to Hawaii. We own in LV and Orlando, and have never had a problem trading into the Hilton Hawaiian Village. The problem, as most of you know, is HGVC has no properties in Maui. If I was considering another ts in Maui, what would you recommend? I would like to be in the Kaanapali area (or north). My concerns are the high mf in Hawaii. What is the best value out there right now? I would be willing to settle for something of less quality than Hilton, if the value was good. Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Gary



 I would suggest looking into the Sands of Kahana. Has full kitchens. It is a beachfront resort located in Honokowai, which is just north of Ka'anapali. Ka'anapali Beach Club is another option.  Has partial kitchens. Expect to pay higher annual fees for a Maui timeshare.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jan 7, 2009)

We like our timeshare ResortQuest Maui Hill. It is on the very south end of Kihei just before you enter Wailea. The resort sits up on a hill and has distant ocean views. The grounds are beautiful. Management is very responsible and keeps costs down while maintaining the property to high standards. Maintenance fees are low compared to most resorts on Maui. Reviews on sites such as TripAdvisor.com are consistantly favorable.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 7, 2009)

Polly, how far of a walk is it to the beach? Kildahl


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jan 8, 2009)

Kildahl said:


> Polly, how far of a walk is it to the beach? Kildahl



About ten minutes. I haven't been there in years but we are going this February. I will write a comprehensive review and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 8, 2009)

Kildahl said:


> Polly, how far of a walk is it to the beach? Kildahl



There is a beach right across the street from Maui Hill.  However, we've always preferred to drive south and use the beach in front of the Maui Prince.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 8, 2009)

*There area few overlooked gems around for Hawaii*

Vacation Internationale has 4 resorts on Maui, with unit sizes from studio to 2 bedroom, 3 are located in Kahana, one in Kihei.

Royal Aloha Vacation Club has units on Maui, Oahu and the Big Island.

World Wide Vacation Club, doesn't have any Hawaiian units directly anymore, but as a member of Premier Access,  they now have the Maui Schooner, The Hawaiian Princess, The Cliffs Club and the Royal Sea Cliff.

Then World Mark and Wyndham points systems have resorts on the major islands. 

In initial outlay, the least expensive of these would be the the RAVC or Wyndham points, followed by the WWVC, VI, then WM.

In cost of use, the least expensive is WWVC, WM, RAVC, VI then Wyndham points.

There are some great bargains on Ebay now, you just need to set a limit and not overbid.

jmho,

Greg



pacman said:


> Currently am a happy HGVC owner, and annually go to Hawaii. We own in LV and Orlando, and have never had a problem trading into the Hilton Hawaiian Village. The problem, as most of you know, is HGVC has no properties in Maui. If I was considering another ts in Maui, what would you recommend? I would like to be in the Kaanapali area (or north). My concerns are the high mf in Hawaii. What is the best value out there right now? I would be willing to settle for something of less quality than Hilton, if the value was good. Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Gary


----------



## PClapham (Jan 22, 2009)

WE're just back from Maui and checked out some ts on West Maui.  The Gardens at West Maui appears to be a long walk across the street to a beach; we couldn't find how to get there.  The property in front of the one where the chickens & roosters are crowing (all day!) had 5 rusting appliances on the tree lawn.  Rent first on Maui to see what your level of comfort is.
Anita


----------



## Walt (Jan 22, 2009)

*We Were There 3 Weeks Ago.*



Luanne said:


> There is a beach right across the street from Maui Hill.  However, we've always preferred to drive south and use the beach in front of the Maui Prince.



We are coming back to cold Wisconsin tomorrow.  I am not looking forward to the trip back home.  

We drove to several great beaches south of Maui Hills and we tried them all.

Walking down to the beach from Maui Hill is OK but I wouldn't want to walk up the hill to a back unit.

Walt


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 22, 2009)

aliikai2 said:


> Vacation Internationale has 4 resorts on Maui, with unit sizes from studio to 2 bedroom, 3 are located in Kahana, one in Kihei.
> jmho,
> 
> Greg




Papakea are smaller units, we used to go there a ton when I was little (80's).   I love Valley Isle, it was the right size and was near enough things including right on the beach!

I'll refrain from any Hololani reviews due to knowing a little inside information about the place and the land underneath it...let's just say it might not be there in five years if things keep going the way they are.


----------

